# B7510 HST/302FEL and 4672A BH



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I just wanted to thank all of you who have contributed your experience and expertise to my purchase today of the following:
B7510HST
302FEL
4672ABH W/sub frame
12"Bucket
Folding ROPS
R4 tires
Ballast Bucket
Two grab hooks welded on loader bucket
50 hour service provided PU/Del included
Complimentary Hat
$17000.00 out the door (no Tax)
Please comment if you would like, as all comments are welcome!
Once again thank you for all your information.
Archdean (Dean)
My Home


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! And What a purchase you made!!!! Nice rig that should last you a decade or two. I enjoyed your website, that lake looks real inviting today as I sweat my butt off at work. I hope you can post some pics of your new machine at work (play?)


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Well here she is in all her splendor!!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very nice machine. You will enjoy that.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank you Sir!
Had to add the B7510 as she now has hers TG 1860 (6 years old) now we are happy!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

This will end this thread, just thought it might help someone decide and it answers the His and Hers question!!
Dean


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

That's uhh real nice Dean, but a closeup should really be done to tell the difference.
:wontshare


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Dean, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: Nice pair of machines! I love the sheep skin wool seat cover.   Nothing like being comfy while gettin' some seat time. Please be sure to give us some updated evaluations of your machines as you put some time on them. Great to have you aboard! :thumbsup:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Dean, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: Nice pair of machines! I love the sheep skin wool seat cover.   Nothing like being comfy while gettin' some seat time. Please be sure to give us some updated evaluations of your machines as you put some time on them. Great to have you aboard! :thumbsup: *


Thank you for the "Welcome".
The TG1860 just turned 400 trouble free hours yesterday. We finish cut about 2 acres Here at the lake and after the first day for the B7510 she shows 4.4 hours mainly using the backhoe at 1500 engine rpms to remove a couple of stumps easy work and no strain for this well designed Cut.


----------

